# American Fries on the grill



## rsather (Oct 26, 2010)

Just sharing my super simple American Fry recipe that can be done on the grill

I use a foil pan and cut up (cube) about 1.5 average sized potatos per person

then I pour in about 1/4 cup of Olive oil, season with Black Pepper & Rosemary Garlic seasoning to taste.

Mix/toss it all together, throw the pan on the grill for about 45-60 minutes, stirring occassionally.


----------



## yrrndsmoker (Oct 26, 2010)

Nice, sounds great!  Cant wait to try it out.  I might just throw in some cajun seasoning too.  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## adiochiro3 (Oct 27, 2010)

Thanks for the idea.  My wife does a similar thing in the oven.


----------



## thebarbequeen (Oct 27, 2010)

Nice sized chunks of onion, carrot, and sweet potatoes (not yams) are fun to add for color and flavor, too.  Roasted potatoes are so easy and tasty!  I often use whatever rub went on my meat to season them.


----------



## smoke 2 geaux (Oct 27, 2010)

I saw an interview with the famous french chef Jaques Pepin.  They asked him what he wanted for his last meal and he replied "a perfectly roasted potato"  That just about says it all.


----------



## mballi3011 (Oct 27, 2010)

It sounds good and I mean good. So good my wife makes her version every couple weeks.


----------



## squirrel (Oct 27, 2010)

Yummy.


----------



## pandemonium (Oct 27, 2010)

I need a picture to be sold on it, lol im sick that way


----------



## rsather (Oct 27, 2010)

You'll have to wait until I make them again Gary!


----------



## pandemonium (Oct 27, 2010)

will do


----------



## rsather (May 2, 2011)

Here's your photo Gary!


----------



## sqwib (May 4, 2011)

Good memory dude.

Taters look GOLDEN!!


----------



## chef jimmyj (May 19, 2011)

Looks tasty, thanks...JJ


----------



## SmokinAl (May 19, 2011)

Smoked taters MMMM!


----------

